# Tolkien holiday gifts received....



## GuardianRanger (Dec 25, 2004)

So...

For those of you that received Tolkien related gifts for the holidays, what were they?

I received:

The ROTK special extended edition gift set
Hammond and Scull's J.R.R. Tolkien, Artist and Illustrator 
The Lord Of The Rings: The Battle for Middle Earth, for the PC.
(I haven't played it yet, I haven't even loaded it up yet.)


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 26, 2004)

My sister got the RotK extended edition..and she gave me an Aragorn shirt! I'm wearing it right now....


----------



## Narsil (Dec 26, 2004)

The house received the EE of ROTK...and we've spent all weekend watching it.  

I personally received _Unfinished Tales_ and _The Magical Worlds of The Lord of the Rings_ by David Colbert, the LOTR 50th Anniversary calendar and LOTR Trivial Pursuit. 

I also got a Samsung 19" monitor so I could see this forum better. 

I bought my son LOTR _The Third Age_ for his Playstation 2. 

Hope everyone else had a Merry Christmas.


----------

